# USB MPI Verbindung herstellen



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich sitze hier gerade vor einer Anlage und soll das Programm auf der verbauten S7-300 mittels USB auf MPI Adapter auslesen.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt nur mit Simulatoren oder fertig konfigurierten Systemen gearbeitet und bin kurz vor der Ratlosigkeit.

ich habe den MPI Stecker auf einen Profibusstecker direkt an der CPU gesteckt und die MPI LED am Adapter hat auch das leuchten angefangen.
Dann habe ich den USB Stecker in meinen Laptop gesteckt und auch die USB LED hat das leuchten angefangen  und der Adapter wird im Gerätemanager des Laptops angezeigt.
Nun habe ich versucht unter Extras PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen die richtige Schnittstelle auszuwählen doch leider bekomme ich dann unter 
Zielsystem ereichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen keine CPU angezeigt.

Habe jetzt schon 2h rumprobiert und leider auch über die Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.

Wäre Super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Deltal (9 August 2011)

Ist die Schnittstelle an der CPU eventuell Profibus und der Adapter steht auf MPI? Baudrate richtig eingestellt?


----------



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

also auf der CPU Schnittstelle steht X1 MPI

ich habe das Projekt das Projekt das auf der CPU sein müsste auch auf meinem Laptop hilft das irgendwie weiter um irgendwelche Parameter herauszufinden?

Mir kommt es auch so vor als ob er das umstellen der Schnittstelle nicht richtig übernimmt. 
Ich wähle PC-Adapter(MPI) aus und wenn ich erneut in das Menü gehe ist wieder der TCP/IP Atheros Wireles.. ausgewählt


----------



## MCerv (9 August 2011)

Zu jedem USB-Programmier-Adapter gehört auch ein Treiberpaket welches zusätzlich installiert werden muss! Nur einstecken funktioniert selten!

Welchen Adapter hast Du denn überhaupt?

Wenn Du im SIMATIC-Manager die PG/PC-Schnittstelle eingestellt hast, was sagt die Diagnose? Steht da kein Ok, dann wird es nicht funktionieren! Welche Adresse hast Du für den Adapter eingestellt? Gibt es da etwa eine Doppelzuweisung, weil die z. B. die CPU auf 2 steht und der Adapter auch?

Welche CPU hast Du? Typ? Ist es z. B. eine VIPA-CPU, da hatte ich auch schon mal die MPI-Schnittstelle defekt! Die kleinen 300'er CPU's von Siemens haben oft nur die MPI-Schnittstelle, die 2DP-Typen besitzen links die MPI und rechts die Profibus-Schnittstelle. Hast Du ne PN/DP-Type, dann hast Du nur Profibus und zusätzlich zwei Ethernet-Schnittstellen, über die könnstest Du mit nem LAN-Kabel zugreifen!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (9 August 2011)

GOPL schrieb:


> also auf der CPU Schnittstelle steht X1 MPI
> 
> ich habe das Projekt das Projekt das auf der CPU sein müsste auch auf meinem Laptop hilft das irgendwie weiter um irgendwelche Parameter herauszufinden?
> 
> ...



Wenn das der Fall ist, gibt es in deinem Projekt bestimmt eine PgPcStation. Darin ist dann die Schnittstelle fest zugeordnet. Geh da mal rein und lös die Zuordnung!


----------



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

Also die CPU ist eine 315-2AH14-0AB0
und der PC Adapter USB 6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0 V1.3

Also das es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt, glaube ich nicht da die Person die das eigentlich machen sollte nicht mehr vorhanden ist und den selben Laptop dafür genutzt hat.

Wähle ich den PCAdapter(MPI) und klicke auf OK kommt eine Meldung, dass die Schnittstelle umgestellt wurde. Rufe ich das Menü erneut auf ist wieder TCP als Schnittstelle ausgewählt. Für meinen PCAdapter wird auch gar nicht der Button diagnose angeboten.
Wo kann ich eine Adresse für den Adapter einstellen? 
Dieses Gebiet ist leider für mich absolutes Neuland


----------



## MCerv (9 August 2011)

Hier mal die Anleitung des Adapters


----------



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

Danke für die Anleitung 
Also auf Seite 22 beim Punkt 2 komme ich nicht weiter weil beim klick auf Eigenschaften leider nichs passiert


Das Lösen der PgPcStation in NetPro hat leider auch keine Veränderung gebracht


----------



## MCerv (9 August 2011)

Welche Schnittstelle hast Du denn dort ausgewählt? PC Adapter (MPI) sollte es sein!

Mit den USB-Anschlüssen am Laptop/PC ist das immer so eine Sache, für jeden Port wird der Treiber extra installiert. Hast Du schon mal Port für Port getestet?


----------



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

PC Adapter (MPI) wurde ausgewählt aber wird leider nicht übernommen

so habe nun alle USB Ports durchprobiert und leider noch keinen Erfolg

was mich am meisten stutzig macht ist, wenn ich ein neues Projekt erstelle und da dann die Schittstelle auswählen möchte beim klick auf eigenschaften nichts passiert.

meinen MPI Stecker habe ich ja auf einen vorhandenen Profibus stecker der Anlage aufgesteckt. Dort ist der Abschlußwiderstand aktiviert 
könnte es damit zusammenhängen ??

Danke für eure Hilfe 

boah ich bin hier grad am verzweifeln


----------



## MCerv (9 August 2011)

Nein eigentlich nicht.

Der USB-Adapter ist bereit, sobald dieser am USB-Port eingesteckt wird. Eine Verbindung zur CPU ist für die Grundeinstellungen nicht notwendig. Bei nicht angeschlossenem BUS findet der Adapter nur halt nichts, höchstens sich selbst!

Hier gibt es den Treiber für Deinen Adapter:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=6ES7+972-0CB20-0XA0&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx⟨=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=26&y=8

oder hier gibt es noch einen 2. Treiber
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=6ES7+972-0CB20-0XA0&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx⟨=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=26&y=8


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2011)

Hi Michael,

meinst Du diese Beiträge?
SIMATIC PC Adapter USB Software V2.0
PC Adapter USB 1.2 Treiber und Firmware

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2011)

GOPL schrieb:


> meinen MPI Stecker habe ich ja auf einen vorhandenen Profibus stecker der Anlage aufgesteckt. Dort ist der Abschlußwiderstand aktiviert
> könnte es damit zusammenhängen ??


Meinst Du die 9-polige "huckepack"-Buchse auf dem Rücken des Profibus-Steckers?
Die ist 1:1 zum vorderen Profibus-Stecker durchverdrahtet und ist für genau solches Aufstecken eines Programmieradapters gedacht. 
Es ist egal, ob der Abschlußwiderstand aktiviert ist. Funktioniert trotzdem.



GOPL schrieb:


> PC Adapter (MPI) wurde ausgewählt aber wird leider nicht übernommen


Hast Du im SIMATIC Manager mehrere Projekte offen?
Dann schließe mal die anderen Projekte.

Ist die Zuordnung des PG/PC in Deinem Projekt tatsächlich aufgehoben? In NetPro kein dicker gelber Strich am PG/PC zu sehen?
Dann versuche mal folgendes:
- alle Simatic-Programme beenden oder besser: alle offenen Programme
- in die Systemsteuerung gehen
- PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen
- nun zuerst oben den Zugangspunkt S7ONLINE auswählen
- danach die Parametrierung "PC Adapter (MPI)" auswählen
- OK, übernehmen

Hast Du als angemeldeter Windows-Benutzer ausreichende Rechte, die PG/PC-Schnittstelle umzustellen? Unter welchem Windows arbeitest Du?

Harald


----------



## GOPL (9 August 2011)

musste jetzt leider aus Zeittechnischen Gründen die Anlage räumen und werde morgen früh mein Glück mit der CPU weiter versuchen. Den Laptop hab ich aber noch hier. 
Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 und ich habe auch Administratorrechte zugewiesen bekommen.

bin jetzt auch mal über die Systemsteuerung auf PC PG Schnittstelle einstellen aber da bietet sich das selbe Bild. 
Ach ja beim öffnen der PC PG Schnittstelle kommt immer so ein Ladebalken bei dem steht lade Schnittstellenparametrierung (Danach ist immer das Wlan als Schnittstelle ausgewählt). 
Das klicken auf Eigenschaften bei PC Adapter (MPI) hat auch dort keine Wirkung.


----------



## o.s.t. (9 August 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Der USB-Adapter ist bereit, sobald dieser am USB-Port eingesteckt wird. Eine Verbindung zur CPU ist für die Grundeinstellungen nicht notwendig....http://support.automation.siemens.c...ion=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=26&y=8


Da bin ich mir aber nich sooooo sicher. Afaik bekommt der Adapter Strom aus der CPU über die MPI Buchse. USB liefert keinen Strom für den Adapter.

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2011)

GOPL schrieb:


> Betriebssystem ist Windows 7





GOPL schrieb:


> Also das es sich um ein Treiberproblem handelt, glaube ich nicht da die Person die das eigentlich machen sollte nicht mehr vorhanden ist und den selben Laptop dafür genutzt hat.


Aha, Windows 7. Welches genau?
Als die andere Person mit dem Laptop und dem Adapter gearbeitet hatte, war da auf dem Laptop auch schon Windows 7 drauf?

Vergiss' die ganzen Links zu den Treibern und auch die Treiber-CD, die mal dem Adapter beilag.
Siehe Installation der PC Adapter USB/USB Prommer Treiber mit STEP7 V5.5

Nun verrate uns noch, welche Step7-Version Du benutzt und ob die direkt unter Windows 7 läuft oder in einer VM oder im XP-Mode.

Harald


----------



## MCerv (10 August 2011)

Mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen, was ich mit einem Helmholz TS300 Modem hatte. Das TS300 hat einen USB-Port, mit dem ich auch über ein USB-Kabel das TS300 als USB-Programmieradapter nutzen kann, genauso wie der Siemens-Adpater. Anfangs hatte ich auch Probleme mit der Kommunikation und nach einem Telefonat mit der Helmholz Hotline bekam ich die Erklärung "Die USB-Adapter emulieren serielle Schnittstellen und der Simatic-Manager kann nur bis COM 8 oder 9 verwalten!" Das bedeutet, das, wenn Windoof den Treiber installiert und einen COM-Port automatisch zuweist, das dieser eventuell über 8 / 9 liegt. Dann muss man im Windows Gerätemanager den COM-Port manuell anpassen und kleiner stellen!


----------



## GOPL (10 August 2011)

Der Laptop befindet sich noch in dem Zustand wie er mal funktioniert hatte (wurde mir zumindest erzählt)
Betriebssystem ist Win 7 Professional mit Service Pack 1 
und ich Nutze den Simatic Manager der V5.5 direkt im Windows ohne VM


----------



## GOPL (10 August 2011)

ha ich glaube ich habe die Lösung gefunden ...

Ich musste noch einstellen dass der Simatic Manager als Administrator ausgeführt wird ...
Jetzt kann ich mich an den nächsten Schritt machen aber ich glaube dass ich euch noch mit ein paar fragen belästigen werde


----------



## GOPL (10 August 2011)

so und da hab ich auch schon die erste Frage
(ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung in diesem Thema Weiterzuschreiben)


ich habe einen Bausteinvergleich durchgeführt und er sagt mir dass in manchen Bausteinen die Daten auf meinem Laptop aktueller sind als auf der S7. Ich möchte aber nicht diese erstzten sonder das komplette programm auf meinem Laptop.

Also quasi meine Version auf dem PC auf den Stand der Anlage stellen ohne dass ich irgendwas an der Anlage verändere oder sie in Stop geht


----------



## MCerv (10 August 2011)

Programmstand PC aktueller als CPU:

1. Möglichkeit: Daten sind identisch, nur der Zeitstempel vom PC ist neuer!

2. Möglichkeit: Jemand hat am Programm gespielt. Im Vergleich Baustein für Baustein Online / Offline parallel betrachten und vergleichen.

Du kannst auch aus der Online-Ansicht nur einzelne Bauteine in die Offline-Ansicht kopieren. Du verlierst nur z. Teil die Kommentare in Offline-Projekt.

*!!! Vor allem lege ich immer eine Sicherheitskopie des Programms an (Archivieren) !!!*

Wenn Du nur einen Abzug zu Sicherungszwecken benötigst, dann lege ich mir immer ein neues S7-Programm im Simatic Manager an, gehe in den Bausteincontainer dieses neuen Programms, lösche den OB1 (einziger Bautein im Programm), gehe in diesem Bausteincontainer online, markiere nun alle Bausteine (STRG+A), kopiere alle Dateien (STRG+C), wechsle in die Offline-Ansicht und füge in den leeren Bausteincontainer alles ein (STRG+V). Fertig ist die unkommentierte Sicherung.

Möchtest Du Bausteinkommentare mit kopieren, dann geht das bedingt auch. Programm anlegen, OB1 löschen, jetzt aber in den Bausteincontainer des Orginal-Programms wechseln, Online gehen, alles kopieren, Offline-Ansicht in das neue leere Programm wechseln und alle Dateien einfügen.


----------



## winnman (10 August 2011)

ich würde folgendes machen:

das bestehende Projekt am PC kopieren

das Original möglichst noch irgendwo anders sichern

das kopierte Projekt im SM öffnen

online auf die SPS gehen

alle Bausteine markieren und in das offline Projekt ziehen (damit werden die Bausteine auf der SPS in das kopierte Projekt kopiert und die Kommentare, . . . bleiben erhalten)

Du hast nun ein Projekt das 1:1 dem auf der SPS entspricht und solltest alle Kommentare, Symbolik, . . . dazu haben.

SPS geht nicht in Stop


----------

